# Tie downs for flat cars



## hrizhouse (Jun 23, 2009)

IN A PREVIOUS THREAD I WAS LOOKING FOR SOME TIE-DOWNS FOR FLAT CAR LOADS. IF ANYONE ELSE IS LOOKING TRY lonestarmodelsinc.com, part #12108, $4.95 PACKAGE INCLUDES 16 TIE-DOWNS(BINDERS) AND SOME ANCHORS. THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR HELP!!!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

hrizhouse said:


> IN A PREVIOUS THREAD I WAS LOOKING FOR SOME TIE-DOWNS FOR FLAT CAR LOADS. IF ANYONE ELSE IS LOOKING TRY lonestarmodelsinc.com, part #12108, $4.95 PACKAGE INCLUDES 16 TIE-DOWNS(BINDERS) AND SOME ANCHORS. THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR HELP!!!!!


Thanks

Place a link it makes it easier for all.


http://lonestarmodelsinc.com/

Those are showing out of stock.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I found the tie downs in stock now but most of the truck trailers are out of stock. Funny since they mostly sell truck trailers. pete


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

hrizhouse said:


> IN A PREVIOUS THREAD I WAS LOOKING FOR SOME TIE-DOWNS FOR FLAT CAR LOADS. IF ANYONE ELSE IS LOOKING TRY lonestarmodelsinc.com, part #12108, $4.95 PACKAGE INCLUDES 16 TIE-DOWNS(BINDERS) AND SOME ANCHORS. THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR HELP!!!!!


Must you shout so...or was it that great a discovery?


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Great site. I saw some stuff I could use


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> Must you shout so...or was it that great a discovery?


I will give benefit of the doubt and say it was that awesome of a discovery but yea I must say NO SHOUTING PLEASE....its a library for pete sakes.....geez...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL my wife always leaves the cap lock on.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

New Berlin RR said:


> I will give benefit of the doubt and say it was that awesome of a discovery but yea I must say NO SHOUTING PLEASE....its a library for pete sakes.....geez...


Thank you. Pete


----------

